# No puedo acceder a una página web (la página existe)

## cameta

Este problema es rarisimo, a ver si a alguien le ocurre lo mismo para ver a que puede ser debido.

La web en cuestion es http://www.private.com

1ºNo hay firewalls en funcionamiento

2ºSe puede acceder a ella usando Windows tanto desde VMWARE, como arrancando el sistema en Windows.

3ºEs imposible acceder a ella usando todos los navegadores que tengo (mozilla, firefox, konqueror)

4ºEl ping me da esto:

```
ping -c 3 www.private.com

PING webcl2.private.com (217.116.240.20) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- webcl2.private.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2009ms
```

5ºPor supuesto usando un servicio de proxis como http://anonymizer.su/ puedo cargar la página.

----------

## artic

Puede pasar que aveces la pagina en cuestion puede estar baneada en el dns server , el unico modo ademas del que mencionas de visualizarla es utilizando su ip real o mas comodo aun añadiendo en /etc/hosts la direcion de la pagina seguida de su direccion ip , con lo cual cada vez que navegues y teclees su direccion no recurriras al dns server.

Recientemente ha ocurrido que los señoritos de telefonica y ONO han baneado a www.losburrales.com ,que hablaba de corrupciones inmobiliarias en Cantabria,ha que se ha debido el baneo y quien lo autorizo es tema que se aleja de la tematica de este foro.

Salu2

----------

## cameta

Probare con los DNS a ver que ocurre.

----------

## Stolz

A mi tampoco me funciona, con ningun navegador, ni tampoco con wget. No te molestes en probar lo del DNS, yo uso mi propio DNS y no me va. Además, al ser un servidor virtual si pruebas con la IP directamente tampoco te funcionara (sale la frase del vhost por defecto).

Direcciones alternativas son ns1.private.com name.private.com saint.private.com webcl2.private.com privateathome.com (solo mer funciona la ultima).

Diría que la web está caida, pero si dices que con VMware funciona, no tengo ni idea de que puede ser. El tracepath se detiene en el salto 17, en la red ge3-3.dr0.gl.cph.ngdc.net (217.116.255.22). Tal vez esa red sea el problema, puede que tenga un fallo.

Por cierto:  *Quote:*   

> Rent as many DVD as you like from only £7.95

   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  Curioso tema para un foro Gentoo

----------

## Darksidex25

Pues desde el trabajo, usando windows (vale, he vendido mi alma al diablo, pero de algún lado hay que sacar el dinero para comer), funciona sin problemas la dirección www.private.com.

Curioso cuanto menos...

----------

## cameta

Puedo asegurarte que la web no esta caida, tal como se puede comprobar en esta captura de pantalla que acabo de hacer desde dentro de windows.

[img=http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/5454/privateuf7.th.jpg]

----------

## artic

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> A mi tampoco me funciona, con ningun navegador, ni tampoco con wget. No te molestes en probar lo del DNS, yo uso mi propio DNS y no me va. Además, al ser un servidor virtual si pruebas con la IP directamente tampoco te funcionara (sale la frase del vhost por defecto).

 

Usas tu propio DNS?????   :Rolling Eyes: 

La verdad es que viendo la censura de algunos ISP mediante el dns server ,no es mala idea ,alguna referencia ????

Por cierto he probado a abrila desde mi beta de windows vista y es imposible.

Salu2

----------

## Stolz

 *artic wrote:*   

> La verdad es que viendo la censura de algunos ISP mediante el dns server ,no es mala idea ,alguna referencia ????

 

```
# emerge bind

# rc-update add named default

# /etc/init.d/named start

# cat "nameserver 127.0.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
```

La gente tienen razon, Linux es complicado  :Wink: 

----------

## Sertinell

una dudilla, bind viene con una lista de los servidores dns de dominio superior ?

----------

## Stolz

Si. Y si no fuese asi, la puedes obtener de ftp://ftp.internic.net/domain/named.cache

----------

## abasme

Mira veo en el screenshot  que la cargaste con IE, yo acabo de probar con el firefox y no abre pero con IE emulado con Crossover si la abrio rapido puede ser que la pagina tenga alguna restriccion del tipo de navegador a usar o no este bien programada no se. pero prueba emulando el IE en tu gentoo y veras que si entra.

----------

## Stolz

Me temo que la limitacion de IE no es:

```
wget --user-agent="Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)" www.private.com

--18:28:46--  http://www.private.com/

           => `index.html'

Resolviendo www.private.com... 217.116.240.20

Connecting to www.private.com|217.116.240.20|:80... conectado.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... Error de lectura (Expiró el tiempo de conexión) en las cabeceras.

Reintentando.

```

----------

## cameta

Empiezo a sospechar de que algun "desarrollador puritano" ha metido algun "filtro" en el codigo fuente que bloquea este tipo de Webs. Porque antes esa pagina se cargaba perfectamente y no he observado que hayan hecho una remodelación importante en la página.

Luego probare páginas de estas famosas a ver si estan tambien bloqueadas.

----------

## pcmaster

 *artic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Recientemente ha ocurrido que los señoritos de telefonica y ONO han baneado a www.losburrales.com ,que hablaba de corrupciones inmobiliarias en Cantabria,ha que se ha debido el baneo y quien lo autorizo es tema que se aleja de la tematica de este foro.
> 
> 

 

Con Wanadoo tampoco carga. Además, lo curioso es que, los servidores DNS de Wanadoo resuelven dicha web devolviendo la Ip 127.0.0.1. No sé qué hacer, si echarme reir o a llorar... bueno, sí lo sé, instalar mi propio servidor DNS.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cameta

Si lo de los burrales es un caso de CENSURA. Se ve que España ha decidido seguir los pasos de paises modelicos en su defensa de las libertades y los derechos humanos como China, Iran, Arabia Saudita, Cuba ......

----------

## cameta

Ah ya se que los DNS seguro que no son, porque son los mismos que en Windows, donde funciona perfectamente.

Aquí teneis el trace route

```
Hop   Hostname   IP   Time 1   Time 2

1   172.26.0.1   172.26.0.1   0.520   0.525

2   10.5.162.1   10.5.162.1   40.119   42.733

3   98.Red-81-46-52.staticIP.rima-tde.net   81.46.52.98   44.093   42.755

4   29.Red-81-46-5.staticIP.rima-tde.net   81.46.5.29   55.055   54.172

5   So2-2-0-0-grtmadde2.red.telefonica-wholesale.net   84.16.8.53   55.421   75.784

6   GE0-1-0-0-grtmadde1.red.telefonica-wholesale.net   213.140.38.45   53.335   55.332

7   mad2-core-1.pos5-0.swip.net   130.244.200.125   56.492   56.246

8   cor1-core.pos9-1.swip.net   130.244.218.109   110.962   112.157

9   ams16-core-1.pos0-0-0.swip.net   130.244.205.146   116.179   105.719

10   ams17-core-1.gigabiteth2-0-0.swip.net   130.244.205.166   109.591   109.331

11   cop2-core.pos1-0-0.swip.net   130.244.205.149   106.012   105.650

12   pos5-0.val2-core.dk.tele2.com   130.228.18.53   107.941   99.978

13   srp9-0.val8-core.dk.tele2.net   130.227.247.51   107.719   107.244

14   ser12-1-0-1.byen1.dk.tele2.net   130.227.2.126   104.739   109.549

15   130.227.25.154   130.227.25.154   104.192   109.936

16   ge5-1.cr0.gl.cph.ngdc.net   217.116.255.62   105.262   105.922

17   ge3-3.dr0.gl.cph.ngdc.net   217.116.255.22   107.984   101.089

18   *   *   *   *

19   *   *   *   *

20   *   *   *   *

21   *   *   *   *

22   *   *   *   *

23   *   *   *   *

24   *   *   *   *

25   *   *   *   *
```

Y ahi se queda

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *artic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Recientemente ha ocurrido que los señoritos de telefonica y ONO han baneado a www.losburrales.com ,que hablaba de corrupciones inmobiliarias en Cantabria,ha que se ha debido el baneo y quien lo autorizo es tema que se aleja de la tematica de este foro.
> 
> 

 

Quizá no se aleje de la temática de este foro que justifiques por qué estás mintiendo en el foro, y si no mintiendo que proporciones tus fuentes de información, eso es muy importante, porque siendo cliente de ONO mira que bonito pantallazo te dedico:

Pantallazo-los burrales.png

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con Wanadoo tampoco carga. Además, lo curioso es que, los servidores DNS de Wanadoo resuelven dicha web devolviendo la Ip 127.0.0.1. No sé qué hacer, si echarme reir o a llorar... bueno, sí lo sé, instalar mi propio servidor DNS.  

 

Wanadoo utiliza no sólo las líneas sino también los servidores de telefónica. Desconozco si telefónica los ha censurado o no, pero lo dudo muchísimo, quizá símplemente dude más de artic que de telefónica; esque esas historias de censuras y tal dejamos de vivirlas hace más de 40 años en España y hoy resultan irrisorias...

----------

## jmp_

Navega usando Tor o u Proxy anónimo... si pese a todo no funiona y sabes que no son los DNS, tu ISP te debe estar filtrando de tal manera que no puedes ver las web o la web no se lleva bien con tu ISP.

Siempre puedes usar "TAMPER" (extension de firefox) para manipular los envios HTTP a la web a ver si reacciona de alguna manera.

----------

## Sertinell

Con ono y con las DNS de ya.com, yo tambien puedo acceder a los burrales esos  :Smile: . Y a private.com sin ningun problema tambien.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> esque esas historias de censuras y tal dejamos de vivirlas hace más de 40 años en España y hoy resultan irrisorias...

 

Pues a ti te dedico este pantallazo, cortesia de los dns "capados" de timofonica:

[IMG]http://img56.imageshack.us/img56/4375/burralesng1.th.jpg[/IMG]

El hecho de que lo estes viendo es debido a que estas usando unos DNS que probablemente no sean de ONO y que por tanto no estan censurados.

----------

## cameta

Por lo que me han comentado, respecto a la Web de private.com es que puede ser que nos encontremos ante algún tipo de firewall que reaccione de manera extraña ante ciertos sistemas operativos.

1º He comprobado que con windows XP la web es perfectamente accesible

2º Tambien se ha comprobado que la web no funciona con el Windows Vista

3º El que accede a private.com usando una gentoo, ¿podria decirme si hace tiempo que no actualiza el sistema? Yo se que este problema lo tengo tras haber actualizado la gentoo, ya que antes esto no ocurria. Concretamente uso un baselayout-1.12.5 y un kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8

4ºVoy a probar lo del TAMPER.

----------

## pacho2

Yo tampoco puedo acceder a ninguna de las dos :-/

----------

## Sertinell

yo tambien me instale el server de dns en mi lan  :Smile: . ahora si qe resuelverapido esto  :Smile: 

----------

## pcmaster

En mi caso, usando mi propio servidor DNS (no los de Wanadoo ni los de Ya.com ni nada de eso) sí puedo acceder a los burrales, pero no a private.com, por lo que debe ser problema de enrutamiento y no de DNS. Un traceroute:

# traceroute www.private.com

traceroute to privateathome.com (217.116.240.20), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  0.939 ms  0.850 ms  0.789 ms

 2  172.31.255.254 (172.31.255.254)  70.850 ms  30.500 ms  35.304 ms

 3  62.36.222.129 (62.36.222.129)  64.702 ms  36.288 ms  31.900 ms

 4  85.63.217.85 (85.63.217.85)  104.588 ms  63.764 ms  65.967 ms

 5  62.36.204.109 (62.36.204.109)  41.797 ms  46.131 ms  40.170 ms

 6  62.36.204.157 (62.36.204.157)  39.795 ms  122.212 ms  47.974 ms

 7  62.36.203.202 (62.36.203.202)  94.095 ms  40.192 ms  109.853 ms

 8  * * *

 9  g9-0-0-101.core01.mad05.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.1.41)  64.961 ms  41.508 ms  77.276 ms

10  p6-0.core01.bio01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.0.82)  130.031 ms  202.301 ms  207.942 ms

11  * * p6-0.core01.par02.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.0.21)  98.366 ms

12  p15-0.core01.fra03.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.0.17)  91.186 ms  75.848 ms  135.943 ms

13  p15-3.core01.ham01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.0.178)  133.973 ms  156.887 ms  89.554 ms

14  p1-0.core01.cph01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.0.218)  91.769 ms  104.409 ms  149.944 ms

15  netgroup.demarc.cogentco.com (130.117.21.198)  139.921 ms  89.740 ms  90.151 ms

16  ge1-2.cr1.gl.cph.ngdc.net (217.116.255.60)  89.767 ms  111.263 ms  97.766 ms

17  ge2-1.dr1.gl.cph.ngdc.net (217.116.255.54)  164.181 ms  91.030 ms  220.112 ms

18  * * *

19  * * *

20  * * *

21  * * *

22  * * *

23  * * *

24  * * *

25  * * *

26  * * *

27  * * *

28  * * *

29  * * *

30  * * *

Como véis, la traza se queda en el paso 17, en el router ge2-1.dr1.gl.cph.ngdc.net con IP 217.116.255.54.

dado que las IP 217.x.x.x son de clase C, la máscara que le corresponde es 255.255.255.0 (si no han hecho subredes) por lo que la IP final 217.116.240.20 (que corresponde a otra red, tanto si han hecho subredes como si no) no se alcanza probablemente por un problema de enrutamiento en dicho router ge2-1.dr1.gl.cph.ngdc.net.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Pues a ti te dedico este pantallazo, cortesia de los dns "capados" de timofonica:
> 
> http://img56.imageshack.us/img56/4375/burralesng1.th.jpg
> 
> 

 

Sencillamente, te sugiero que vuelvas a ver ese mismo pantallazo y que observes que el problema lo tiene resolviendo www.mozilla.org NO http://www.losburrales.com/ ¿A quién demonios puede importarle la opinión de cuatro censurado? Como si fuese a afectar a alguien o, ni mucho menos, a las decisiones administrativas, vamos que lo de la censura es una mentira grotesca de artic (o, al menos, eso espero), hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario....

 *cameta wrote:*   

> El hecho de que lo estes viendo es debido a que estas usando unos DNS que probablemente no sean de ONO y que por tanto no estan censurados.

 

te aseguro que no, los estándar de ono:

nameserver 62.81.0.35

nameserver 62.81.16.131

Les he llamado por teléfono para confirmar que eran los suyos y lo son....

----------

## cameta

No me habia fijado que el último pantallazo estaba en catalán, o sea que te lo dejo en castellano para que lo puedas leer y entender bien.

[IMG]http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/1248/burrales2wo6.th.jpg[/IMG]

Usando el dns censurado de timofónica 80.58.0.33, te dice esto:

Servidor no encontrado

Firefox no puede encontrar el servidor en www.losburrales.com.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> dado que las IP 217.x.x.x son de clase C, la máscara que le corresponde es 255.255.255.0 (si no han hecho subredes) por lo que la IP final 217.116.240.20 (que corresponde a otra red, tanto si han hecho subredes como si no) no se alcanza probablemente por un problema de enrutamiento en dicho router ge2-1.dr1.gl.cph.ngdc.net.

 

Gracias por descubrir cual es el problema, voy a ver si encuentro el mail del webmaster de esa página y le comento el problema.

----------

## pcmaster

LinuxBlues, siento no estar de acuerdo contigo, pero ése pantallazo sí muestra que el navegador no ha resuelto la dirección www.losburrales.com. Míratelo bien  :Wink: 

Por cierto, desde mi equipo, usando la misma conexión (ADSL Directo de Wanadoo), y sólo cambiando los DNS:

1-) Con mi propio servidor:

# ping -c 4 www.losburrales.com

PING www.losburrales.com (207.36.232.241) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 207-36-232-241.ptr.primarydns.com (207.36.232.241): icmp_seq=1 ttl=44 time=234 ms

64 bytes from 207-36-232-241.ptr.primarydns.com (207.36.232.241): icmp_seq=2 ttl=44 time=175 ms

64 bytes from 207-36-232-241.ptr.primarydns.com (207.36.232.241): icmp_seq=3 ttl=44 time=315 ms

64 bytes from 207-36-232-241.ptr.primarydns.com (207.36.232.241): icmp_seq=4 ttl=44 time=305 ms

--- www.losburrales.com ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 2998ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 175.217/257.615/315.393/56.928 ms

2-) Con el servidores DNS de Wanadoo IP dinámica (primario 62.36.225.150 secundario 62.37.228.20)

# ping -c 4 www.losburrales.com

PING www.losburrales.com (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.041 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.042 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.048 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.049 ms

--- www.losburrales.com ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3001ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.041/0.045/0.049/0.003 ms

3-) Con los servidores de Wanadoo IP fija: (primario 62.37.237.140, secundario 62.37.236.252)

# ping -c 4 www.losburrales.com

PING www.losburrales.com (207.36.232.241) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 207-36-232-241.ptr.primarydns.com (207.36.232.241): icmp_seq=1 ttl=44 time=211 ms

64 bytes from 207-36-232-241.ptr.primarydns.com (207.36.232.241): icmp_seq=2 ttl=44 time=213 ms

64 bytes from 207-36-232-241.ptr.primarydns.com (207.36.232.241): icmp_seq=3 ttl=44 time=347 ms

64 bytes from 207-36-232-241.ptr.primarydns.com (207.36.232.241): icmp_seq=4 ttl=44 time=215 ms

--- www.losburrales.com ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 2999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 211.806/247.141/347.313/57.850 ms

4-) Con los servidores DNS de Telefónica España (primario 80.58.0.33 secundario 80.58.32.97):

# ping -c 4 www.losburrales.com

ping: unknown host www.losburrales.com

5-) Con los DNS de Jazztel (primario 64.14.63.145, secundario 62.14.2.1):

# ping -c 4 www.losburrales.com

PING www.losburrales.com (207.36.232.241) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 207-36-232-241.ptr.primarydns.com (207.36.232.241): icmp_seq=1 ttl=44 time=287 ms

64 bytes from 207-36-232-241.ptr.primarydns.com (207.36.232.241): icmp_seq=2 ttl=44 time=191 ms

64 bytes from 207-36-232-241.ptr.primarydns.com (207.36.232.241): icmp_seq=3 ttl=44 time=173 ms

64 bytes from 207-36-232-241.ptr.primarydns.com (207.36.232.241): icmp_seq=4 ttl=44 time=173 ms

--- www.losburrales.com ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 15847ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 173.937/206.784/287.466/47.147 ms

6-) Con los DNS de Ya.com (primario 62.151.2.8, secundario 62.151.4.21):

# ping -c 4 www.losburrales.com

PING www.losburrales.com (207.36.232.241) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 207-36-232-241.ptr.primarydns.com (207.36.232.241): icmp_seq=1 ttl=44 time=171 ms

64 bytes from 207-36-232-241.ptr.primarydns.com (207.36.232.241): icmp_seq=2 ttl=44 time=180 ms

64 bytes from 207-36-232-241.ptr.primarydns.com (207.36.232.241): icmp_seq=3 ttl=44 time=199 ms

64 bytes from 207-36-232-241.ptr.primarydns.com (207.36.232.241): icmp_seq=4 ttl=44 time=290 ms

--- www.losburrales.com ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3001ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 171.442/210.417/290.095/47.152 ms

Si es censura, está hecha de forma muy chapucera, porque puede accederse igualmente, si es una avería es muy gorda, ya que los servidores de compañías como Telefónica o Wanadoo no son capaces de resolverlas.

----------

## artic

Bueno antes de nada citamos la fuente de informacion , se trata de una pagina muy conocida por todos :

http://www.bandaancha.st/weblogart.php?artid=4172

Respecto a wanadoo tb te equivocas , wanadoo al igual que otras compañias tiene zonas geograficas donde opera directamente y sus clientes no estan revendidos de telefonica , generalmente donde tienen mas clientes potenciales.

Despues de aclarar esto , decirle al TROLL del foro de gentoo que no vamos a picar su anzuelo y alimentarlo para volver a las andadas , ya que estamos cansados yo y mas miembros de este foro de cerrarle el hocico y sufir su persecucion por los diferentes hilos.Esperemos que algun dia los responsables del foro realicen algo al respecto.

Salu2

----------

## pcmaster

Yo ya conocía la pagina de bandaancha. Si ves en bandaancha un mensaje de un tal pcmaster, es el mismo pcmaster que escribe aquí (o sea, yo)  :Wink: .

En cuanto a Wanadoo, mi conexión es Directa, es decir, ADSL desagregado, no revendido de Telefónica.

Los ping que he puesto antes los he hecho TODOS usando la misma conexión (la mía) solamente cambiando las DNS en el archivo /etc/resolv.conf para usar los de uno u otro ISP, o el mío propio instalado en un PC en mi red casera.

Y me parece muy raro que varios DNS de varios grandes ISP no resuelvan correctamente la dirección de una misma página, porque la página existe y está activa, además de que el problema perisste desde hace días, no es algo puntual de unas horas. Simplemente es eso. Que sea censura, o simplemente una metedura de pata gordísima... ahí ya no me meto demasiado, pero me inclino por la primera opción.

----------

## cameta

Quemamos tantos libros que al final no supimos encender un fuego.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *artic wrote:*   

> Bueno antes de nada citamos la fuente de informacion , se trata de una pagina muy conocida por todos :
> 
> http://www.bandaancha.st/weblogart.php?artid=4172

 

Es decir que una opinión sin corroborar es suficiente para tí, espero que a los demás usuarios de este foro no les ocurra lo mismo con respecto a tu opinión sobre mí, me trae sin cuidado sencillamente, porque eres un auténtico payaso.

----------

## cameta

¿Artic sabes lo que hace que vaya a donde vaya me encuentre siempre con .... y se acabe montando un .....?

----------

## LinuxBlues

Editado: eliminado gracias a la magistral sabiduría de payasartic...Last edited by LinuxBlues on Sat Sep 23, 2006 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

He seguido haciendo "pruebas" y he conseguido instalar y hacer funcionar internet explorer desde dentro de linux.

Alguien ha creado un maravilloso script, que permite instalar el internet explorer, en apenas unos pocos clicks. 

http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html

Antes aseguraros de haber instalado wine y cabextract ambos se encuentran en el portage y no deberias de tener problemas.

Eso si la pagina www.private.com no ha funcionado, con lo cual el problema podemos asegurar que no esta en el navegador.

----------

## pcmaster

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Eso si la pagina en cuestion no ha funcionado, con lo cual el problema podemos asegurar que no esta en el navegador.

 

Si te refieres a la página de www.losburrales.com, no hace falta instalar IE en Linux para darse cuenta de que el problema no es el navegador. Para hacer PINGs no necesitas ninguno.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cameta

No, no me referia a losburrales. Esa ya se que el problema era de Doña Censura.

Acabo de corregir la intervención para que quede claro para todo el mundo.

----------

## LinuxBlues

pcmaster escribiste mal el enlace... te sobra una coma, o ponla después de [/URL].

cameta sigo sin entender por qué hablas de censura, la página de losburrales ha sido clausurada judicialmente   :Arrow: 

http://www.porandalucialibre.es/actualidad/actualidad_general/caso_los_burrales%3a_el_documento_decisivo._hay_instruccion_judicial_al_ministerio.html

Lo cual me hace pensar que los de ONO fueron o bien lentos, o bien demasiado generosos permitiéndome acceder a ella; aunque he de reconocer que no tengo el más mínimo interés en la misma.

----------

## pcmaster

Arreglado  :Wink: 

No lo había puesto como enlace, simplemente había escrito la dirección y se ha puesto como enlace automáticamente.

ya he añadido el [URL] y el [/URL] para que salga bien.

En cuanto a lo de los burrales, me ha sorprendido lo de la resolución judicial. más que nada porque NO TODOS los servidores DNS impiden el acceso, algunos resuelven bien el nombre...

----------

## cameta

El hecho que la censura en España sólo pueda ser dictada por orden judicial, no le quita el nombre de censura. La única diferencia es que en este caso es legal

Pero cualquier jurista te dirá que la censura es algo muy excepcional, tal como queda reflejado en la propia redacción del artículo de la constitucion Española.

Artículo 20 

1. Se reconocen y protegen los derechos:

a) A expresar y difundir libremente los pensamientos, ideas y opiniones mediante la palabra, el escrito o cualquier otro medio de reproducción.

b) A la producción y creación literaria, artística, científica y técnica.

c) A la libertad de cátedra.

d) A comunicar o recibir libremente información veraz por cualquier medio de difusión. La ley regulará el derecho a la cláusula de conciencia y al secreto profesional en el ejercicio de estas libertades.

2. El ejercicio de estos derechos no puede restringirse mediante ningún tipo de censura previa.

3. La ley regulará la organización y el control parlamentario de los medios de comunicación social dependientes del Estado o de cualquier ente público y garantizará el acceso a dichos medios de los grupos sociales y políticos significativos, respetando el pluralismo de la sociedad y de las diversas lenguas de España.

4. Estas libertades tienen su límite en el respeto a los derechos reconocidos en este Título, en los preceptos de las leyes que lo desarrollen y, especialmente, en el derecho al honor, a la intimidad, a la propia imagen y a la protección de la juventud y de la infancia.

5. Sólo podrá acordarse el secuestro de publicaciones, grabaciones y otros medios de información en virtud de resolución judicial.

Es decir para llevar a cabo una censura, tendria que haber unos indicios muy claros de que no se estan respetandodo los  derechos de otros ¿Es este el caso? ¿No parece mas bien que los indicios apuntan a que lo que se denuncia en esa web es cierto? ¿Por cierto donde estan los papeles del juzgado? Sólo se cita, pero no aparece ninguna resolción judicial donde se detallen CUALES SON LOS DERECHOS DE OTROS que se estan dañando.

----------

## pacho2

No conozco esa página con lo que no puedo opinar sobre ella, pero es posible que se hayan amparado en "A comunicar o recibir libremente información veraz"

De todos modos creo que esto ya se está saliendo mucho de tema

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## 7th_sign

pues no creo que sean las actualizaciones, ahorita puedo entrar perfectamente a los sitios, mas bien creo que si es proble de los DNS que por ahi reaccionan de modo misterioso según el S.O.

Yo uso los DNS que me proporciona Prodigy y no tengo problemas.

Mi última actualazción fue del día martes 19, que por cierto ahora cuando enciendo la PC todo el dmesg me lo manda a la salida standard ademas del respectivo archivo de log. alguien sabe por que paso esto????

----------

## Stolz

No veo motivos para que el hilo siga abierto. No queda mucho que decir sobre el tema inicial. Si alguien cree que puede aportar algo útil relacionado con el tema inicial o si cree que se ha quedado sin derecho a réplica, que me mande un privado y lo abro de nuevo.

----------

